# Black lucust crotch bowl



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 9, 2017)

I've had this crotch piece of black locust for quite some time and never could decide what to do with it, until last night. I think it turned out okay but I regret not turning it while it was still green. Black locust turns like butter when its wet but like concrete when its dry.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2017)

David - that is fantastic I like the presentation in the stand the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 9, 2017)

So I'm curious, if its a question allowed here. I normally don't sell my bowls, I either hoard them or when my attachment diminishes I give them away. But I'm helping my neighbor do some craft fairs later this fall (he sells pens and other small turnings) and he said I could bring some of my bowls. For something like this what would one ask? The diameter of just the bowl portion is about 7".


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2017)

If you get 50 responses to that question you'll get 50 different answers. I do a lot of fundraisers with my work. It's a great way to get your name out there and get exposure, but not a good way to get top dollar for your work. The crowd that will be bidding on the pieces will determine how much you get. I always just look at it as a gesture of goodwill. I don't care if they get $20 or $2000 I donated it. People rarely value the time you put in it. I have almost always gotten a follow up order from each event though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you Scott for your reply. I figured there would be as many answers as there were people answering. I've donated a few pieces for fundraisers but I never went to the fundraiser to see what things sell for. The few things that I did sell was nice, it went back to buying more sandpaper and stuff which ends up being costly. I've never had the expectation that I would make money turning or come close to paying for my time. I turn because its fun and its therapeutic for me but eventually the house gets filled and my kitty for the shop gets smaller. If I sold a few pieces it just makes more room in the house and allows me to turn a few more pieces. And I know that prices differ from region to region and venue to venue. I was thinking maybe selling this at the craft fair for $20, my neighbor said $35. Just curious what others thought.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2017)

David, the standard as I understand is $10 An inch for the diameter. Obviously there are many different factors but that's a starting place. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not usually one for liking things away from traditional forms but the way it looks on the stand is really sweet. 


As far as pricing, I think you need to price it way higher than the $20 figure quoted up there. I would think something in the $60-$80 ish dollar range. How much was the wood and how much time did you put into it? I think at a fair, presentation is key. I see a lot of stands on fairs that try to cram as much stuff in there as possible. Human nature sees a ton of items, and associates many items=cheap. If you have fewer items well presented your first nature is to think they are going to be more expensive, and could warrant the higher prices. Kind of a similar concept of an art gallery, to really showcase your work. I think presenting something like you have shown here in a stand will warrant and fetch the higher price your piece deserves, treating it more as art vs just a bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 9, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> I'm not usually one for liking things away from traditional forms but the way it looks on the stand is really sweet.
> 
> 
> As far as pricing, I think you need to price it way higher than the $20 figure quoted up there. I would think something in the $60-$80 ish dollar range. How much was the wood and how much time did you put into it? I think at a fair, presentation is key. I see a lot of stands on fairs that try to cram as much stuff in there as possible. Human nature sees a ton of items, and associates many items=cheap. If you have fewer items well presented your first nature is to think they are going to be more expensive, and could warrant the higher prices. Kind of a similar concept of an art gallery, to really showcase your work. I think presenting something like you have shown here in a stand will warrant and fetch the higher price your piece deserves, treating it more as art vs just a bowl.



I really appreciate your insight as last fall when I helped my neighbor at a craft fair I was bewildered by the amount of stuff he had in his small booth, people stayed out and he didn't sell much. He couldn't understand why. I told him that people probably felt overwhelmed and couldn't see things among the 'stuff'. A few weeks later when I helped him again at a craft fair he brought half as much and sold twice as much, people could see things. Then the next craft fair he paid for two booths and kept it uncrowded. When people can see things rather than try to sort through the crowded confusion they tend to stay longer and buy more. Just my experience.

The wood was free, I have a little wear and tear I suppose on the chain saw, bandsaw, lathe. Some sand paper and finishing supplies. I would say I probably have no more than ten dollars into the bowl. I agree, it does look best on the stand as does some of my other bowls. I think I need to buy a few more stands. When I help my neighbor this fall I will see about pricing higher at the first of the three craft fairs and see what happens. In time I'll find that balance between too low were its perceived as cheap and too high where I'm perceived as being crazy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2017)

I think Matt is right- start at $50 of 60. Price it too cheap and some folks will not buy it... and you can always lower price- hard to go up.... For being a skunk lover you do nice work.................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 9, 2017)

I would probably put a price of 75-100 on it based on my experience at craft shows around here.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 9, 2017)

That's what I should have done, scented @Tony 's cutting board kit before I sent it .

Mike, you're welcome to come over any time and shoot my skunks. I'll even provide the beer.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 9, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I would probably put a price of 75-100 on it based on my experience at craft shows around here.



I need to move to Arizona, but then its too hot there. Spokane folks are a bit more cheap but I'm going to try @Mike1950 's suggestion, lord knows he's been in Spokane since it was first settled so he should know what things might go for in these parts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I need to move to Arizona, but then its too hot there. Spokane folks are a bit more cheap but I'm going to try @Mike1950 's suggestion, lord knows he's been in Spokane since it was first settled so he should know what things might go for in these parts.




GRRRRRRR


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 9, 2017)

I base it on the uniqueness of it. I find people go for something unusual like that far more than a regular bowl. All depends on the craft show though, the crowds can vary a lot from one to another and that dictates price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 9, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I base it on the uniqueness of it. I find people go for something unusual like that far more than a regular bowl. All depends on the craft show though, the crowds can vary a lot from one to another and that dictates price.



I know my neighbor is doing three very popular craft fairs this fall, he is also doing a booth for Spokane's Art Tour. The director of the art tour saw some of my stuff and wants me to do the show (its an invitation only tour) but I'm not ready, nor do I have enough. I'm going to help my neighbor and take a few pieces, this might be one of them because of its uniqueness and I will probably price it high, like $125 just to see what happens. If it doesn't sell the first day I might cut that in half. And honestly, if it doesn't sell I'm really okay with that, I think this is one of my favorite bowls especially, as you pointed out, its unique. I am seriously considering doing the art tour in 2018 though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 9, 2017)

i'll buy your bowl for $45.00 plus shipping. then you won't have to worry about some 2 bit haggling hen at a craft show. lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i'll buy your bowl for $45.00 plus shipping. then you won't have to worry about some 2 bit haggling hen at a craft show. lol



see already that is 2 1/4 times what you wanted!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 9, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i'll buy your bowl for $45.00 plus shipping. then you won't have to worry about some 2 bit haggling hen at a craft show. lol



Granted I only helped my neighbor do three craft fairs last fall but I never saw one person haggle a price, even when buying multiple items. Folks here pay what's its priced at. In all honesty I doubt I'll ever sell this one, at least until I do one bigger and better. Its in the top three of my favorites. Thank you though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I know my neighbor is doing three very popular craft fairs this fall, he is also doing a booth for Spokane's Art Tour. The director of the art tour saw some of my stuff and wants me to do the show (its an invitation only tour) but I'm not ready, nor do I have enough. I'm going to help my neighbor and take a few pieces, this might be one of them because of its uniqueness and I will probably price it high, like $125 just to see what happens. If it doesn't sell the first day I might cut that in half. And honestly, if it doesn't sell I'm really okay with that, I think this is one of my favorite bowls especially, as you pointed out, its unique. I am seriously considering doing the art tour in 2018 though.



You would probably enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 9, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Granted I only helped my neighbor do three craft fairs last fall but I never saw one person haggle a price, even when buying multiple items. Folks here pay what's its priced at. In all honesty I doubt I'll ever sell this one, at least until I do one bigger and better. Its in the top three of my favorites. Thank you though



i totally understand your liking it. it's very unique. i am surprised though at the non-haggle quotient. in Vegas if they aren't buying it for half off, they think you're over priced


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 9, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i totally understand your liking it. it's very unique. i am surprised though at the non-haggle quotient. in Vegas if they aren't buying it for half off, they think you're over priced



I was surprised to when I first started helping. In April I helped at a small outdoor craft fair for one day. I took six bowls. A lady walked in picked up all six and paid the marked price, never once asked for a discount. And this was in Medical Lake which is a small depressed town. That's my experience helping at a few craft fairs, that's not to say that this fall will be the same (I hope so though). My understanding is at the Art Tour no one haggles either.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 10, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I will probably price it high, like $125 just to see what happens. If it doesn't sell the first day I might cut that in half. And honestly, if it doesn't sell I'm really okay with that, I think this is one of my favorite bowls especially, as you pointed out, its unique.


Good plan, aside from the "cutting it in half".

True story: a member of my turning club had an item his wife wanted out of the house but he loved. He priced it "silly high" hoping it wouldn't sell. Of course it did. He was unhappy, but had lots of $20 bills with which to sooth his pain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

